# Is it possible to overclock intel xeon e5420 on asus p5k and how



## LanLi

I have Intel Xeon E5420 on Asus P5K Motherboard but i dont know how to overclock it. Cooling is not problem i have Cooler Master Hyper 612.


----------



## Stancestans

LanLi said:


> I have Intel Xeon E5420 on Asus P5K Motherboard but i dont know how to overclock it. Cooling is not problem i have Cooler Master Hyper 612.


Yes, it is possible to overclock your cpu, and yes your motherboard supports overclocking. A quick search shows that specific processor's record speeds attained while OCing, so it has been done already. How to do it, I can't tell you because I don't do it nor have I done it before, but your motherboard has utilities for doing it. I strongly suggest using them and not any other third-party utilities. Documentation for those utilities should get you started on how to go about it and more. Head over to your board's support page and download them, including documentation (manuals), go through them keenly and consult here for any clarifications needed.


----------



## greenbrucelee

Its basically the same as how to overclock a core 2 duo or quad in the guide I wrote at the top of the overclocking section


----------



## gcavan

Unsupported processor. Like I said in your other post, getting it to work at all is a coup.

http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f15/unknown-cpu-detected-bios-update-required-1096986.html


----------



## Stancestans

gcavan said:


> Unsupported processor. Like I said in your other post, getting it to work at all is a coup.
> 
> http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f15/unknown-cpu-detected-bios-update-required-1096986.html


Couldn't agree more. OCing is too farfetched, considering the cpu is barely working with that board.


----------

